# Incompatibilité Apple TV 2 et LG ?



## ZenGeek (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre le même problème avec le son de l'Apple TV 2....

J'ai deux écrans de marque LG. L'un récent et l'autre ancien en 720p...

J'ai aussi deux appareils : une PS3 et un ancien modèle Apple TV (première génération).

Les deux appareils sont connectés en HDMI, ils fonctionnent très bien sur l'un ou l'autre des écrans : Affichage vidéo ok (même en 720p...) et sortie son impeccable.

J'en conclu que je n'ai pas de problème de cable ou de prise sur les écrans (j'ai échangé les câbles, testé les prises etc... sur les deux TV).

J'ai reçu mon Apple TV 2 dans la semaine. Il fonctionne parfaitement sur l'ancien écran LG (image et son super) mais ne fonctionne pas sur l'écran plus récent (image ok mais pas de son).

Quand je dis pas de son c'est pour tout (ce n'est pas un problème de codec), pas de Musique, Radio, Films ou TV Show achetés sur l'itunes store.

Dans l'ancien écran il n'y a que deux options pour les réglages de l'entrée son. Alors que sur le récent il y en a trois... déjà c'est un signe que les composants qui gèrent le son ne sont pas les mêmes.

Et même en utilisant les réglages de l'ancien Tv sur la plus récente, cela ne change rien, toujours pas de son.

je peux donc dire :

- que je n'ai pas de problème de prise HDM sur les TV
- que je n'ai pas de problème de cable HDM
- que je n'ai pas de problème d'Apple TV 2 (il fonctionne très bien sur un des écrans)
- que mes réglages son fonctionnent avec une PS3 et Apple TV1, ils sont donc bons.

et donc que le problème est au niveau de l'entrée son HDMI de l'écran LG récent....

M'avez vous suivi ? y a t il un expert LG dans la salle ? ;-)

Merci par avance


----------



## MacPinpon (4 Novembre 2010)

ZenGeek a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je rencontre le même problème avec le son de l'Apple TV 2....
> 
> ...



Quelles sont tes modèles de tv LG? 

J'ai le même soucis avec une LG réf 32LG3500 (année 2008).

T'as eu le temps de trouver une solution? J'ai vu tes post en anglais sur le site apple.


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2010)

+1 pour le problème de son avec un écran LG de début 2009 (ou fin 2008)&#8230; je n&#8217;ai pas trop cherché de solution à ce problème précis : c&#8217;est mon ampli NAD, relié via toslink, qui s&#8217;en occupe  je vais quand même essayer de chercher un peu plus avant.

Si je trouve quoi que ce soit je repasserai ici 

_édition
_
Bon, je repasse  le support Apple U.S. émet l&#8217;hypothèse d&#8217;un problème de communication entre l&#8217;Apple TV et le téléviseur à propos du format audio décodé par la cette dernière (entre PCM, DTS ou Dolby Digital). Je n&#8217;ai pas le courage de tester mais il suffirait de désactiver le Dolby Digital dans les réglages de la petite boite noire pour que celle-ci passe alors en mode stéréo, compris par tous les téléviseurs. À essayer.


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2010)

j&#8217;ai oublié : la note de la kbase apple US : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3518


----------



## duandehua (12 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

je suis confronté au même problème: pas de son sur ma télé LG 37LG3500 avec l'Apple tv 2 (tout le reste fonctionne sans problème: connexions, vidéo...).
je suis allé à la FNAC faire tester l'Apple tv 2, il fonctionne normalement.
j'en conclus donc que le problème vient de ma télé; j'ai essayé toutes sortes de réglage son (pas tant que ça en fait, car il n'y a pas tant de réglage que ça), rien n'y fait.
j'ai essayé la manip recommandée par le support US (réglage dolby digital), c'est sans effet...
quelqu'un a -t-il une solution (autre que changer de télé...);
merci


----------



## Nephou (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, as-tu mis à jour ton Apple TV 2 avec iOS 4.2 pour Apple TV ? (le pendant de iOS 4.3 pour iChoses mobiles) Ça a réglé le problème chez moi


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2011)

Tu es certain de ton câble HDMI ?
Toujours penser à un problème de câble défectueux quand on a un problème bizarre...
Sinon, peut-être que pour une raison étrange le son n'est pas véhiculé par ton câble HDMI de l'ATV vers ta LG ? Est-ce que sur ton téléviseur tu as une entrée son qui correspond à l'entrée vidéo HDMI ? Dans ce cas connecte là à la sortie son de l'ATV.
Mais effectivement, désactiver la sortie dolby digital comme cité plus haut est la manip standard qui résout en général ce problème que beaucoup ont rencontré...


----------



## duandehua (12 Mars 2011)

la mise à jour du logiciel a en effet tout réglé, tout fonctionne à la perfection, j'exulte 
merci à tous


----------

